# Small Surprise



## boogaloo outdoors (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm in Hamilton Co. I wasn't expecting to find anything yesterday after the 2 freezing nights we've had. I headed to my strip pit to fish and check a few morel spots. 

I was surprised to find 8 small greys on a SSW slope. It's the same spot in Indy where I find my first of the year!


----------

